# Main Line...



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm in the market for a new main line, what's everyone using? I'm a float guy... I started off using Siglon F, it was nice, but they quit making it. I know I could still find it on the the net, but not too crazy about using a line that could be old. I recently was spooled with Hyrofloat made by P-Line, it was a sweet line, but the coating stripped off when you had to slide your weights to adjust your depth. I just bought and tried some line called "Optimum", it is JUNK, sunk like a rock and twisted horribly.. 

Raven maybe? Talk to me......


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

ParmaBass said:


> I'm in the market for a new main line, what's everyone using? I'mm a float guy... I started off using Siglon F, it was nice, but they quit making it. I know I could still find it on the the net, but not too crazy about using a line that could be old. I recently was spooled with Hyrofloat made by P-Line, it was a sweet line, but the coating stripped off when you had to slide your weights to adjust your depth. I just bought and tried some line called "Optimum", it is JUNK, sunk like a rock and twisted horribly..
> 
> Raven maybe? Talk to me......


I have been using Pline but the FloroClear a buddie turned me on to it and it been Pretty good soo far soo I am using that 8lb and 6lb Viscious leader


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

If you were satisfied with the Siglon F, you can still get it here... http://www.centerpinangling.com/

I'm currently using Sufix Siege which I'm happy with at the moment. Also used the Raven and it was good. My buddy uses Cortland Endurance and swears by it. Theres a few options for ya.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

ParmaBass said:


> I just bought and tried some line called "Optimum", it is JUNK, sunk like a rock and twisted horribly..
> 
> 
> > WHATTT!?!?!? That's really surprising to hear. I had been using Optimum for years and think it is without a doubt one of the best lines for float fishing. Thin diameter for easy mending, high amount of stretch, nice and limp, low memory, the chartreuse is very highly visible, good abraision resistance, and floated very well for me as long as it was clean. I'm really surprised to hear your displeasure with it as I have never heard any other negative reports on it. Granted I'm using a centerpin reel so line twist doesn't really become an issue for me as it would be with a spinning reel. At least fresh off the spool that line should have floated quite well.
> ...


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah, the guys at the store I bought it at were very high on it, that's why I bought it. I spooled it up (correctly) and fished a few different types of water that day. Slow to fast and it was sinking. By the end of the day I only had about 1/2 a spool left too, because it kept twisting on me. And yes I use a swivel  Visability isn't a huge issue for me.. I forgot about Suffix, I've heard good things about it too.. Perhaps I'll pick up a spool of Suffix and give it a shot. Thanks for the link to Siglon too!


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey PB, I've got a spool of Raven Main Line if you wanna try it out... I just put SiglonF on my reel, so I should be good for awhile. Have not used the Raven yet so I don't know how well it works. You can take it for a test drive for me...


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

DEAL! I had a spool of Raven in my hands when we went to the store, but the guy talked me into the Optimum...


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ShutUpNFish said:


> If you were satisfied with the Siglon F, you can still get it here... http://www.centerpinangling.com/
> 
> I'm currently using Sufix Siege which I'm happy with at the moment. Also used the Raven and it was good. My buddy uses Cortland Endurance and swears by it. Theres a few options for ya.


Are you using sufix on pin or spin???? Ive tried using suffix twice now on spin, and found for me both times in mid winter that it coils real bad off the spool for me when the temps drop below 30...


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

BTW...it's 8lb test. Not sure what you like to use.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

steelheadBob said:


> Are you using sufix on pin or spin???? Ive tried using suffix twice now on spin, and found for me both times in mid winter that it coils real bad off the spool for me when the temps drop below 30...


Been using it on the pin Rob...I used 12# Main, so I don't have much of an issue with the coiling. I like the heavier stuff and even stiffer line just because it seems to have less memory...My buddy Nick actually uses 15# exclusively for that purpose. I can't bring myself to go that heavy because I'm not half the caster he is and the 12 has worked great so far for me.

The next line I'd really like to give a try is that Siglon FF float line. It seems more specified for use on the pin.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Been using it on the pin Rob...I used 12# Main, so I don't have much of an issue with the coiling. I like the heavier stuff and even stiffer line just because it seems to have less memory...My buddy Nick actually uses 15# exclusively for that purpose. I can't bring myself to go that heavy because I'm not half the caster he is and the 12 has worked great so far for me.
> 
> The next line I'd really like to give a try is that Siglon FF float line. It seems more specified for use on the pin.


Ive used siglon f on my pin since i bought it and have actually never changed it.... Im gonna try that siglon ff soon here so i'll report back. Ive used cortland endurance on my old spinning rods and its my second choice.
Suffix seige <12lb, hi-vis works fine on a pin. Like Bob said though it does have a decent memory on a small spinning reel.


----------

